# Adolf Hitler - Saddam Hussain - Tony Blair



## Judgemental (26 December 2010)

As I said in another post, my handler, or as they are referred to on this forum, one's OH most thoughtfully gave me The Keen Foxhunters Miscellany by Peter Holt and published by Quiller for Christmas.

Until now I had been under the impression that the only two people to have banned foxhunting were Adolf Hitler and Tony Blair. 

I discovered from Peter Holt's book Saddam Hussain also banned hunting.

Clearly Adolf Hitler and Saddam Hussain both have a lot in common, they both met, shall we say a 'sticky end'.

Personally, if I were Tony Blair I would be on a mission to cause the Labour party to voluntarily agree with the Coalition government, a repeal the 2004 Hunting Act with an emergency sitting of Parliament!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 December 2010)

oh dear EK,AS,PD and SIM-just in time for the New Year, JM has had a relapse-i fear too many spirits and mince pies!


----------



## EAST KENT (26 December 2010)

Yup..been at the sloe gin again!Off you go now JM and get dried out


----------



## Judgemental (26 December 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh dear EK,AS,PD and SIM-just in time for the New Year, JM has had a relapse-i fear too many spirits and mince pies!
		
Click to expand...

If you are into omens, portents and history repeating itself ..........

Mince pies - too many. Spirits in moderation. 

However it is the spirits that Tony needs to watch out for and I am  not talking about the liquid variety!

I am a firm believer that foxes have a great deal to do with wirchcraft, sinster happenings and the occult.

Has anybody on this board seen a truly black fox? I did but only once, on the occasion hounds found on a farmer's property and the farmer had died that morning, unbeknown to the hunt.


----------



## solitairex (26 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I am a firm believer that foxes have a great deal to do with wirchcraft, sinster happenings and the occult.

Has anybody on this board seen a truly black fox, I did but only once, on the occasion hounds found on a farmer's property and the farmer had died that morning, unbeknown to the hunt.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to start feeding the shweet ickle foxies now and inviting them into my warm home!


----------



## Judgemental (26 December 2010)

solitairex said:



			I'm going to start feeding the shweet ickle foxies now and inviting them into my warm home! 

Click to expand...

Ah yes Somerset has many connections with witchcraft.

Legend has it that when they flooded Sutton Bingham for the reservoir, they had to concrete over a grave for a witch buried in medieval times, away from from Sutton Bingham's small church which is still up on the hill.


----------



## EAST KENT (26 December 2010)

Should`nt have worried about her body..she`ll be living on in someone else`s body-host anyway! No black foxes JM,but a couple of colonies of black rabbits,and of course never forget our local population of melanistic leopards,now I thought that was a myth till I saw one as well.
  Always did think Blair was a bit mad..look what he married for Gaud`s sake..and the father in law too!!!


----------



## solitairex (26 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Ah yes Somerset has many connections with witchcraft.

Legend has it that when they flooded Sutton Bingham for the reservoir, they had to concrete over a grave for a witch buried in medieval times, away from from Sutton Bingham's small church which is still up on the hill.
		
Click to expand...

Are you like a walking wikipedia?! I've never even heard of Sutton Bingham...


----------



## Judgemental (27 December 2010)

solitairex said:



			Are you like a walking wikipedia?! I've never even heard of Sutton Bingham...
		
Click to expand...

One is always pleased to help inform and I suggest that you are one of more youthful members of this forum? Never be afraid of saying you have never heard of something or do not understand. Folk on this forum will always be pleased to give you an opinion. 

Sutton Bingham is a stones throw from East Coker near Yeovil, the village immortalised by T.S. Elliot in his poem East Coker.

Indeed his remains are in the Elliot family vault in East Coker church, in the north west transcept of the nave.

However returning to Sutton Bingham, which is in Cattistock Country.

It appears you live in Somerset, you may find the reservoir and aquatic bird life are very interesting especially during this hard weather and the little church up on the hill is a must for any visitor.


----------



## solitairex (27 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Sutton Bingham is a stones throw from East Coker near Yeovil, the village immortalised by T.S. Elliot in his poem East Coker.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes - Yeovil is near Glastonbury, which is full of witchcraft (and hippys) etc! 

And yes, I'm 14  aha!


----------



## SusannaF (27 December 2010)

Please let those who lived under Hitler and Hussain know your great theory. 

Anna Sewell was anti-hunt too, and you know what a fascistic demogogue _she_ was.


----------



## tootsietoo (27 December 2010)

I STILL don't understand what the point of the comparison is!

Much as I am not keen on Tony Blair, it's pretty obvious that he was not quite as bad as the other two!


----------



## EAST KENT (27 December 2010)

Worry ye not..it`s the sloe gin     "Normal" JM will return after a spell in the Priory.


----------



## Judgemental (27 December 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			I STILL don't understand what the point of the comparison is!

Much as I am not keen on Tony Blair, it's pretty obvious that he was not quite as bad as the other two!
		
Click to expand...

1. Tony Blair took this country to war and invaded another soverign nation without a legal mandate. Both Hitler and Hussain did that as well.

2. It is very bad luck to be the author of a hunting ban and those who have been foolish enough to use their power so unwisely, always have an ignominious end. Hitler shot himself, they hanged Hussain and by all accounts made a mess of the job and decapitated him in the process!

3. Call it fate, of course perhaps fate can be reversed if one believes in the spiritual power of hunting over other mortal matters and the House of Commons.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			1. Tony Blair took this country to war and invaded another soverign nation without a legal mandate. Both Hitler and Hussain did that as well.

2. It is very bad luck to be the author of a hunting ban and those who have been foolish enough to use their power so unwisely, always have an ignominious end. Hitler shot himself, they hanged Hussain and by all accounts made a mess of the job and decapitated him in the process!

3. Call it fate, of course perhaps fate can be reversed if one believes in the spiritual power of hunting over other mortal matters and the House of Commons.
		
Click to expand...

for gods sake, what is this obsession with Hitler and Saddam and bloody Blair, its a time to look foreward not back to the hideous past- what wrong with you man?


----------



## Serenity087 (27 December 2010)

I've seen a truely black fox.

Was magnificant.

Made my life, right up until I got snogged (with tongues!) by a eurasian wolf.

I'm a simple creature, me...


----------



## SusannaF (27 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Worry ye not..it`s the sloe gin     "Normal" JM will return after a spell in the Priory.

Click to expand...

"Normal" &#8211; now _that's _a relative term


----------



## Judgemental (27 December 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			for gods sake, what is this obsession with Hitler and Saddam and bloody Blair, its a time to look foreward not back to the hideous past- what wrong with you man?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Rosie, I see you have hit the line.

It's all to do with things like walking under a ladder - No 13 - seeing only one magpie.

It is very bad luck to have been the Prime Minister who was was in power when hunting was banned.

The spiritual power of hunting and the bad luck that haunts those that perpitrated the ban, goes with them for ever.

However if they reverse their misdeeds, then the bad luck turns into good luck and all is forgiven.


----------



## Serenity087 (27 December 2010)

Pretty sure that Saddam Hussein wasn't a Prime Minister... more Dictator...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Hello Rosie, I see you have hit the line.

It's all to do with things like walking under a ladder - No 13 - seeing only one magpie.

It is very bad luck to have been the Prime Minister who was was in power when hunting was banned.

The spiritual power of hunting and the bad luck that haunts those that perpitrated the ban, goes with them for ever.

However if they reverse their misdeeds, then the bad luck turns into good luck and all is forgiven.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that the percentage of the 300 odd hunts  that managed to hunt today will take heed of this nonsense- i think not.I imagine they think of the present day and getting over the next hedge /gate whatever!!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (27 December 2010)

well i am not entering into the debate.. though i think they could all be described as tos@***. bound to be struck out for this comment too. see you all in a week or so..


----------



## Alec Swan (27 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			.......It is very bad luck to be the author of a hunting ban and those who have been foolish enough to use their power so unwisely, always have an ignominious end. Hitler shot himself, they hanged Hussain and by all accounts made a mess of the job and decapitated him in the process!.......
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a minute,  JM.  Exactly what fate has befallen our previous,  "Changer of Faith"?  (and you can interpret that as you wish).  Has he paid any penalty?  No.  Has he been rewarded with a level of opulence and wealth to which he isn't entitled?  Yes.  He is entitled to the antonyms,  and nothing more than that.  

An ignominious end,  for Blair?  Hardly.  

Alec.


----------



## solitairex (27 December 2010)

Define normal! Aha I shan't get involved in this as its far too complicated for me...!


----------



## tootsietoo (27 December 2010)

Ah right.  JM is saying that he predicts that Tone will meet a sticky end.

It's a little thought to keep you warm at night I guess JM.  Along with the sloe gin!


----------



## Judgemental (27 December 2010)

I am sure Mr Jorrocks would have said something to the effect of, "hawful bad luck to hinterfer with ounds - most hawful".


----------



## Judgemental (27 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Hang on a minute,  JM.  Exactly what fate has befallen our previous,  "Changer of Faith"?  (and you can interpret that as you wish).  Has he paid any penalty?  No.  Has he been rewarded with a level of opulence and wealth to which he isn't entitled?  Yes.  He is entitled to the antonyms,  and nothing more than that.  

An ignominious end,  for Blair?  Hardly.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Come and gaze into my crystal ball Alec - but perhaps not with the same alacrity on your part, as you would were I a nubile female good at looking
into the future and full of eastern promise (Turkish Delight)


----------



## Alec Swan (27 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Come and gaze into my crystal ball Alec - but perhaps not with the same alacrity on your part, as you would were I a nubile female good at looking
into the future and full of eastern promise (Turkish Delight) 

Click to expand...

HA!!  I suppose that I asked for that!!

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (28 December 2010)

Oh Gaud ..he`s finally ,totally lost it!!


----------



## Judgemental (28 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Oh Gaud ..he`s finally ,totally lost it!!

Click to expand...

Presumably EK you are referring to my last post to which Alec responded.

Firstly I have the impression from various posts you are in your first flush, i.e under the age of 30. Ladies ages are at the best of times very sensitive and especially on this forum.

However, I have assumed you are a peaches and cream southern counties belle, who would be too young to be familiar with a certain advertisement for Turkish Delight many moons ago. However I am sure Alec remembers the part about being full of eastern promise!

Secondly there is something of a code in all this, purely for the amusement of all who hunt and contribute to this forum - of a certain age but we would not want the younger members to feel they are being left out of the riddle. Viz Riddle of the Sands.


----------



## Kao (28 December 2010)

Wasn't Hitler a vegetarian too? 

As far as I know, Foxhunting is still going well in Germany 
Saddam. No comment xD
Tony Blair, well, I was so tempted to buy a B***ocks to Blair t-shirt. 

I'm not too sure the point of this thread so, and I quote the Penguins from Madagascar "Smile and wave boys, just smile and wave."


----------



## SusannaF (28 December 2010)

No, Hitler wasn't a moral vegetarian (only for reasons for dietary health), and it's still banned in Germany. Drag hunting only.


----------



## EAST KENT (28 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Presumably EK you are referring to my last post to which Alec responded.

Firstly I have the impression from various posts you are in your first flush, i.e under the age of 30. Ladies ages are at the best of times very sensitive and especially on this forum.

However, I have assumed you are a peaches and cream southern counties belle, who would be too young to be familiar with a certain advertisement for Turkish Delight many moons ago. However I am sure Alec remembers the part about being full of eastern promise!

Secondly there is something of a code in all this, purely for the amusement of all who hunt and contribute to this forum - of a certain age but we would not want the younger members to feel they are being left out of the riddle. Viz Riddle of the Sands.
		
Click to expand...

If that were the case JM ,then I would have been in a pram ..or in utero..when following John Funnell when he was master and huntsman with the Tickham!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (30 December 2010)

A description I once heard about Blair when we had a Empire we had an Emperor, when we had a Kingdom we had a King now we have a Country we got a


----------



## EAST KENT (30 December 2010)

Now that`s FUNNY


----------



## Kao (30 December 2010)

SusannaF said:



			No, Hitler wasn't a moral vegetarian (only for reasons for dietary health), and it's still banned in Germany. Drag hunting only.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, thank you for clearing that up  I did wonder what my uncle was talking about when he said it was banned, youtube clearly lied to me


----------



## SusannaF (30 December 2010)

Kao said:



			Ahh, thank you for clearing that up  I did wonder what my uncle was talking about when he said it was banned, youtube clearly lied to me 

Click to expand...

My guess is that WW2 totally destroyed the packs and the stables, and a revival was a low priority, and unthinkable in the Communist east. Actually, the latter probably wasn't true because I think the DDR politicians did go in for hunting  with guns, at least.


----------



## Judgemental (31 December 2010)

Seems Tony is still awaiting a title, not listed in the New Years Honours - again.


----------



## EAST KENT (1 January 2011)

skiddaw_lad said:



			it wasnt Hiltler who banned fox hunting in Germany , it was Goring in 1934 , because it interfered with his type of hunting .most of german upper class loved hunting and hitler admired a great many english pastimes
		
Click to expand...

So was Goring a shooting man..or what sort of hunting did he prefer?


----------



## Judgemental (1 January 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			So was Goring a shooting man..or what sort of hunting did he prefer?
		
Click to expand...

The order to ban in Germany was made on 3 July 1934. The law was called Waidgerechtigkeit meaning 'sporting justice'.

In 1939 the ban was extended to Austria when the country was annexed to Nazi Germany.

Herman Goering was a passionate shooting man and was entitled the Reichsjaegermeister - meaning shoot captain or hunting master of the Reich.

He was into Stalking.

The only saving grace in all of the above, was the dress code adopted personally by Goering i.e. the green Loden cape/coat and plus-fours, along with the obligatory green 'flower pot' shaped hat with a feather. Still the dress for hunters in Germany who all have to be registered.

Tailored properly the kit looks quite smart.


----------



## Judgemental (1 January 2011)

I happen to think the whole essence of the Hunting Act 2004 goes much deeper than all the issues in play.

One has to look at the individuals who presided over and implemented the various bans, Hitler, Hussain and Blair. You have to look into their mental aspirations and indeed stablity.

Where did the ban leave all concerned and in the case of Blair, he said he did not understand what it was all about.

What was his anticipation concerning the future of the countryside and all those living there. 

Did he not realise one only has one life and he was taking away a part of it for a large number of people.

What right had Blair to interfere with the countryside.


----------



## EAST KENT (2 January 2011)

No right whatsoever JM ..but lay off that sloe gin will yer!


----------



## Judgemental (8 January 2011)

Former Labour MP David Chaytor was sent to prison yesterday for 18 months for fiddling his parliamentary expenses.

It is worth remembering Chaytor was one of those MPs who voted for the Hunting Act 2004.

There are two other former Labour MPs similarly charged and yet to stand trial, one of whom had a very active hand in the construction of the Hunting Act 2004. No names at this stage, he might plead a mis-trial or prejudice, because there are hunting supporters sitting on the jury! LOL

However and what about their then boss, the former Prime Minister who presided over the Hunting Act 2004 - oh and let's not forget he was Prime Minister for 11 years whilst all the expenses scams were being conducted.

A cell in Wandsworth Prison is the lot of Chaytor for his wrong doing.


----------



## EAST KENT (8 January 2011)

So is this one of your "karma" sticky ends for anyone anti hunting  JM??   Don`t you think boiling in oil might be a better lesson for his misdemeaners?


----------



## Judgemental (8 January 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			So is this one of your "karma" sticky ends for anyone anti hunting  JM??   Don`t you think boiling in oil might be a better lesson for his misdemeaners?  

Click to expand...

EK I don't think you appreciate just how serious a position Mr Blair finds himself. "Misdemeaners" is an outstanding understatement. 

He has been recalled to the Chilcot enquiry into the Iraq war. To appear either this month or early next month.

The BBC reported as follows on 8 December 2010:
"Former Prime Minister Tony Blair is to be recalled to give evidence a second time to the Iraq Inquiry. In January, Mr Blair defended his decision to take the country to war, saying he had no regrets about it and that Saddam Hussein was a "monster". _(He who also banned hunting)._The inquiry said it wanted "more detail" in some key areas. Earlier this year Chairman Sir John Chilcot said there could be more hearings if there were gaps in the evidence or points that needed clarifying".

On 9 December 2010 The Belfast Telegraph reported as follows:
"The former prime minister will face a second session before the Chilcot inquiry in the New Year &#8211; a year after he refused to express regrets over leading Britain to war in 2003. His statement provoked fury in the hearing, with members of the audience calling him a "liar" and a "murderer"." 

EK you will have to draw your own conclusion as what a STICKY END might represent.

Seemingly and very rightly, this great nation of ours has developed an appetite for putting politicians in prison for their "Misdemeaners" ! With two Labour MPs awaiting trial and a precedent having been set as the tariff for wrongdoing for the one who has been tried and found guilty.

Too many hunting people have been content to sit back and go with the flow, allowing the status quo to override them and conceding the equivalent of the &#8216;Jack Boot of Nazi Germany&#8217; (who also banned hunting) to erode their freedoms in the countryside. 

Ask yourselves this, if these various MPs were content to fiddle their expenses, how much of the Hunting Act 2004 was fiddled through Parliament &#8211; do you really want to be subjugated by laws imposed by corrupt and convicted politicians, who are now deemed to be such a risk to society they are imprisoned!


----------



## EAST KENT (8 January 2011)

I am behind the sofa ..and want to die.....


----------



## EAST KENT (8 January 2011)

Agree with that, every one of them gets to their appointment by treading and stomping on others, being "economic with the truth" to suit the self promotion.


----------



## Judgemental (21 January 2011)

Mr Blair gave more 'evidence' to the Iraq War enquiry today.

With The Hunters Moon Curse upon Mr Blair, if I were in his position I would be begging all one's friends in Parliament, i.e. the The Labour Party to reach an immediate rapprochement with the Coalition concerning the repeal of the Hunting Act 2004.

To agree the repeal without debate, to be simply nodded through both houses of parliament.

The power of the curse is potent and only by undoing those things one should not have done, can the curse be lifted!

http://authspot.com/short-stories/the-hunters-moon-the-curse-of-the-lycanthrope/


----------



## Judgemental (21 January 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Mr Blair gave more 'evidence' to the Iraq War enquiry today.

With The Hunters Moon Curse upon Mr Blair, if I were in his position I would be begging all one's friends in Parliament, i.e. the The Labour Party to reach an immediate rapprochement with the Coalition concerning the repeal of the Hunting Act 2004.

To agree the repeal without debate, to be simply nodded through both houses of parliament.

The power of the curse is potent and only by undoing those things one should not have done, can the curse be lifted!

http://authspot.com/short-stories/the-hunters-moon-the-curse-of-the-lycanthrope/

Click to expand...

You think I merely jest - then scroll to the bottom of the above link......


----------



## EAST KENT (22 January 2011)

Bloody Hell..what time did YOU start on the Sloe Gin last night???


----------



## 1stclassalan (26 January 2011)

Hmmm.... after having a trawl through this post here's my observations. 

Our Tone and Herr Hitler have quite a large connection in that they both came to power on an incredible wave of popularity and left under a bit of a cloud! What was it someone said about the power of a popular song? - Never underestimate its power but remember most people chorus where the words say refrain. 

I think T.B. is being quite candid when he says that he didn't fully realise the backlash there would be over The Act - he merely saw its enactment as a rather inconvenient interuption to his eager path to agrandisement while at the same time using it to passify his left-wing critics. However; whatever his chosen line - he had an overwhelming mandate to do it as Prime Minister of a government given a free vote. I'd also say that only those who voted against him have any grounds to chastise.

The debate over the morals of Hunting has been covered ad nauseum but I'll chip in here that it sits ill with me to argue for it merely on the ground of tradition - else we'd still be sticking children up chimneys and transporting criminals to Australia. 

It's rather ironic that T.B. is often branded as a liar when the whole issue of banning hunting was brought in the interests of preventing animal cruelty when we all know full well it was aimed at taking a good swipe at toffs on horses and that's what I don't like. I'll listen to any discussion but let's be having you!


----------



## Judgemental (27 April 2011)

I see neither Mr Blair, nor Mr Brown have been invited to the wedding.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 April 2011)

Well they might be glad of that,I would be..already fed up to the back teeth with the whole media overkill. Going to a dog show myself,leaving at "silly o`clock" for judging at 10 am up at the Three Counties showground  near Malvern.
   Have heard the judging will be bent..so it may just be "a nice day for a drive"


----------



## Fiagai (2 May 2011)

Interesting article on wikipedia relevant to the thread (but please dont invoke Godwins Law!)




			Many Nazi leaders, including Adolf Hitler and Hermann Göring, were supporters of animal protection. Several Nazis were environmentalists, and species protection and animal welfare were significant issues in the Nazi regime.[3] Heinrich Himmler made an effort to ban the hunting of animals.[4] Göring was an animal lover and conservationist.[5] The current animal welfare laws in Germany are modified versions of the laws introduced by the Nazis.[6]

At the end of the nineteenth century, kosher butchering and vivisection were the main concerns regarding animal protection in Germany. These concerns continued among the Nazis.[7] According to Boria Sax, the Nazi view on animal protection rejected the anthropocentric perspectiveanimals were not to be protected for human interestsbut for themselves.[8] In 1927, a Nazi representative to the Reichstag called for actions against cruelty to animals and kosher butchering.[7]

In 1932, the Nazi party proposed a ban on vivisection. In early 1933, representatives of the Nazi party to the Prussian parliament held a meeting to enact this ban. On April 21, 1933, almost immediately after the Nazis came to power, the parliament began to pass laws for the regulation of animal slaughter.[7] On April 21, a law was passed concerning the slaughter of animals. On April 24, Order of the Prussian Ministry of the Interior was enacted regarding the slaughter of poikilotherms.[9] Nazi Germany was the first nation to ban vivisection.[10] A law imposing total ban on vivisection was enacted on August 16, 1933, by Hermann Göring as the prime minister of Prussia.[11] He announced an end to the "unbearable torture and suffering in animal experiments" and said that those who "still think they can continue to treat animals as inanimate property" will be sent to concentration camps.[7] On August 28, 1933, Göring announced in a radio broadcast:[12]

An absolute and permanent ban on vivisection is not only a necessary law to protect animals and to show sympathy with their pain, but it is also a law for humanity itself.... I have therefore announced the immediate prohibition of vivisection and have made the practice a punishable offense in Prussia. Until such time as punishment is pronounced the culprit shall be lodged in a concentration camp.[12]

Göring prohibited vivisection and said that those who "still think they can continue to treat animals as inanimate property" will be sent to concentration camps.[7]Göring also banned commercial animal trapping, imposed severe restrictions on hunting, and regulated the shoeing of horses. He imposed regulations even on the boiling of lobsters and crabs. In one incident, he sent a fisherman to a concentration camp[12] for cutting up a bait frog.[10]
		
Click to expand...

Ironic isnt it.....

-original article-


----------

